# fishing buddie 100



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a small boat and fish mainly small rivers and creeks. I was wondering if anyone has used the fishing buddie 110. I like the ideal that it is portable and runs off batteries so i do not have to wire it to anything. Also like the fact that you do not have to fix a tranducer to the boat. I want to use it more as a depth finder and structure finder more than spotting fish. if any one has used this product please let me know if it is worth the money.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought one from an OGF member 2 years ago. It works as advertised. The mount was kind of cheap, but other than that it works well. Pull it out of the mount before moving the boat, it vibrates really bad even at slow speeds.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

BUMP THIS TO THE TOP

I also have been up in the air about buying one & would love to hear more about these


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

just got rid of one , but it served me well for finding depths on the ice and in the canoe. personally i would look into a lowrance portable x67c/gps unit. you can use it the whole year on hard and soft waters. check ebay. for the money it cant be beat. jmo tho.


----------

